# Solved: How to change file associations?



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

I have an iMac G-5 with Adobe Photoshop Elements loaded. After taking a photo, i resize it and make corrections, and save it as a JPEG, using Adobe. However, the next time I open it, I may want only to look at it without having to load up Adobe. I know I can right-click and choose _Open with...._, but I get tired of doing that. Is there some way to make Preview the dominant viewer on a file created in Photoshop?

*JP*


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*Yes. Right Click on a .jpeg file and choose Get Info. Then choose the 'Open With' drop down menu and select Preview. Then, every .jpeg should open by default with Preview. Hope this helps.*


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

That is _exactly_ what I needed to know, *tgal*, thanks.

*JP*


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*You are most welcome glad to help. Please be sure to mark this thread as solved under the thread tools.*


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

If you don't have a two button mouse, you can hold down the 'control' key and click the file, then choose, 'open with'. Just for our one button friends.


----------

